# Amazon weekly limit?



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

I would like to know if there is a daily/weekly limit to pick up shifts? I serve the DMI2 warehouse in Miami. Weird thing just happened. They opened a 2nd shift and couldn't see it. My friend was next to me and logged in a minute after than me was able to pick it up. I was refreshing and nothing would pop out but for him, it did show. I know i am not deactivated because i have a shift tomorrow scheduled. I asked a blue jacket from the warehouse and they couldn't give me a response. They said sometimes there's a limit but don't know how it works. Does anybody know?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

There are a lot of reasons you are unable to pickup a shift.

Reason #1) If you finish a shift early you cannot pick up a shift until your original one is finished.

Reason #2) If you forfeit a block I have found you cant pick one up during the time you forfeited (You can get one before or after)

You may not fall under any of these, a guy at my warehouse said they dont want people driving to the point they try to claim they are an employee.

Lately I have only been able to get one four hour shift a day and then later I can get a 2 or 3 of go backs. I used to sometimes get two four hour shifts in one day. 

One thing I have not heard of is someone getting 40 hours out of this job. Not that kind of gig.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

I have been wondering and asking around too. In North Seattle UWA2, it seems that we have always had an 8-hr/day and 40-hr/week limit. I don't like the way the week is calculated since the pay week and the scheduled week are off-set. I think that Amazon measures 40 hrs for the past 7 days, so your threshold constantly changes.

Last night I grabbed 6-8PM for today. Today I can't pick up anything, not even saying blocks are available and yet I have received 4 much notifications throughout the day. Immediately refresh the app and nothing is there - all day long. 

BTW - I spoke to a recent downtown Prime driver who switched to North Seattle. He said he regularly picked up 50+ hours/week. Different warehouse, different policies...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

chefseth said:


> Last night I grabbed 6-8PM for today. Today I can't pick up anything, not even saying blocks are available and yet I have received 4 much notifications throughout the day


Yeah today about 50% of the time I will get a notification "blocks are open" and then click and its gone. I am at BF5 in Kent, saw two blocks but they were one hour and two hours. No thanks.



chefseth said:


> BTW - I spoke to a recent downtown Prime driver who switched to North Seattle. He said he regularly picked up 50+ hours/week. Different warehouse, different policies...


Yeah, Prime Now in our area is booming. I chose not to do it because of mileage but some of them truly have a full time job.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I have been offered blocks after getting two four hour ones, though never tried to take them


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

I just saw my past pay stubs and counted the hours. Shangsta you are right. I noticed that I will make exactly 40 hours and not do more. Of course, this happened in the beginning, when the warehouse first opened and 3 other occasions. I sent an email to Amazon Support to see what is their response.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Recently, 75% of my blocks have been Hotwheels-Tonight was less than 10 miles/2-hrs. included two restaurant deliveries and PCC (a local natural supermarket in Seattle) run to two Queen Anne stops. Busy but manageable. $44 immediately hit the Earnings, and I'll see more in 48 hrs.


----------

